# (Another) Overseed watering schedule



## jboss10 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi Guys,

It has been just over a week (last Saturday) since I've overseeded the lawn. Current watering scheduling is 3x a day for 12-14mins. Might seem long but I have well and it's take a little longer to "moisten" the soil. Added another cycle for the next few days as it's going to be in the 90s+. Lawn was 90% TTTF and 10% KBG.

Question, should I maintain this watering scheduling for another week? I will drop back to 3x once it cools back down later this week. Overseed is going ok, there seems to be some spotty areas but hoping it will fill in a little more over the next few weeks. Should I go less frequent but more water say, starting next weekend? How do you guys usually adjust your overseed watering over time.

Attached a few pics.


----------



## NanserbE (Jun 29, 2018)

In my experience you need to check the soil for moisture content.

It doesn't look like you put down peat moss so i'd make sure that the dirt is at least moist, but not mucky/sloppy. The shaded areas will obviously dry out slower than the sunny ones so adjust accordingly as well.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

With the *** in there you need to keep the soil moist until everything comes up. Once you're confident it has all germinated slowly drop it back. It all depends on the weather really. The goal is to slowly decrease the frequency while increasing the amount of water you out down.


----------



## jboss10 (Jul 30, 2018)

Alright, sounds good. Thank you both for replying back. I can always count on someone chiming in. Yeah I've been keeping it moist pretty consistently for the last week with no issues. Just crossing my fingers hoping it fills in nicely over the next few weeks! :?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

What I do is take the amount of water normally applied and just break that down into 3x per day, 7 days per week. So for example, I have an area that needs 1.3" per week. The zone there puts down 0.75" per hour. I normally run that zone a total of 105 minutes per week. Three time seven is 21; 105 divided by 21 is five - so that zone gets five minutes, three times a day, seven days a week during overseed.

After it's all germinated and growing, cut it back to once per day (that zone would get 15 minutes per day, adjusted for ETo as the weather changes), and if it seems to stay too wet, cut back to every other day. By then it's usually time to blow out the sprinklers and shut 'er down for the season. If not, cut back to every third day and then twice a week, again adjusting the amount of water down to account for cooler weather.


----------

